# Dinged the motor



## tackleberry (Nov 29, 2014)

Today I reversed into a shoping trolley in (very) tight underground car park. There is damage to my rear window - it will need replacing.

Even tho I have been here a while (2 1/2 years) I have not been involved in an accident (unusual I know). Anyway, i thought that contacting the insurance company would be job no 1 but reading up on the subject tells me that I should have called the Police. Therefore

1.Should I call them now and explain? Embarrassing and I suspect expensive.

2.Do I go the Police Station and explain (maybe just as expensive)?

Or is it too late. 

No other vehicles involved and no casualties - didnt see the trolley as it was removed by a car washing attendant.

If I have to I will suck it up and pay but if I can retrieve the situation.....

Grateful for any insight.

T


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You will need to report it to the police and get the paper from them, and then call up your insurance ASAP. Since it involves only your vehicle it is fine. I know that people in AD usually go to the police station to report such incidents (and fees have gone up recently).

Between the fees + insurance deductible (and next year's higher premium due to a claim), you will be out of pocket for at least a 1000 Dhs.


----------

